# PTZ Dome Camera



## simmo (Dec 12, 2007)

Anyone know where I can obtain a wiring diagram for a Model GHSD-7425D
PTZ Dome camera. 
Can't find anything on Google.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Try altavista.com. next time......http://www.altavista.com/ :thumbsup: 

http://www.asmag.com/asm/common/product_detail.aspx?c=3&module=1&id=2631


----------

